# proper size of mylar bags for buckets?



## suzyq (Jan 21, 2011)

I just finished packaging 200 lbs. of wheat berries (discovered an LDS cannery within a 50 minute drive - hooray!). I had 20x30 mylar bags but they seemed a bit big for the 5 gallon buckets I had. I banged and shook the berries but there still seemed like too much bag at the bottom of the bucket. How should the bags fit in the buckets?

Also, I have several 3 1/2 gallon buckets (the grocery store doesn't use many 5 gallon buckets). I am assuming that I should just cut down the 20x30 bags to fit better into that size?

I still have quite a bit more to put into buckets so I have to order some more mylar bags and purchase some buckets from Lowe's or Home Depot. Thank you.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

they will look sloppy down at the bottom, but that's OK, the berries or what ever will fill in the spaces, it's good to have them large and seal them at the top because everytime you open them, you lose a little of the top.you may be using the mylar today for wheat and next yr for sugar in the same used bag..


----------



## suzyq (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks! Didn't even think about needing the extra for reuse.


----------

